# Gerry Vallaincourt:7 things for the Hornets



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> In a previous post I listed the seven areas that we would observe for needed improvements. Let's review them and post some results.


http://www.nola.com/sports/gerryv/index.ssf/2009/11/reviewing_the_areas_of_change.html

For those that are wondering who Gerry V is, he's Hornets radio color analyst.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

The *Instructional Pressure* he mentioned will be very important for this team going forward. Scott has always had a hard time holding his veteran guys responsible for their mistakes (while at the same time being too hard on the youngsters). If Bower's staff can enforce this across the board, this team will improve greatly.


----------

